# From the Gym....



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Shot the 3 guys I train with for some editorial stuff today, even managed to squeeze a shot of myself in !!! Its for their web, print and direct marketing:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Great shots

what kit did you use?


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Soft!

Haha kidding. Great shots.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

MR Ray said:


> Great shots
> 
> what kit did you use?


Shorts and a t-shirt usually.......!

D700 with 85mm f1.4, 70-200mm f2.8 and 17-35mm f2.8, vivitar 285HV off camera firing remotely on top of a manfrotto light stand, also some taken with the Hasselblad 500CM but being film they are away for processing!!!:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I feel inadequate looking at photos of these guys. 

As usual, i love your DOF, shame about your left arm though i can see why.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Why is he sat on the leg press its half empty


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

^^ because he can i suppose... i wouldnt tell him he couldn't...lol

Looks like a well stocked gym, plenty of kit anyhow !

Cracking shots as usual... big bunch of lads you train with eh... was one of these guys the owner of the white TTS you shot in the studio a while back !?


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

the watermarks dont lie... those really are exceptional... 

only problem is i now have an urge to start training again and know how much its going to hurt haha


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great shots.

Surely if one of these guys owns the TTS you shot they sturggle to fit in it.

What model are those Adidas trainers?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> ^^ because he can i suppose... i wouldnt tell him he couldn't...lol
> 
> Looks like a well stocked gym, plenty of kit anyhow !
> 
> Cracking shots as usual... big bunch of lads you train with eh... was one of these guys the owner of the white TTS you shot in the studio a while back !?


Nope, he trains with us (we train as a 5) but wasn't around on Sunday but in fact he is even bigger....!



ocatoro said:


> the watermarks dont lie... those really are exceptional...
> 
> only problem is i now have an urge to start training again and know how much its going to hurt haha


Ah make it happen mate, its a great feeling !!


Matt. said:


> Great shots.
> 
> Surely if one of these guys owns the TTS you shot they sturggle to fit in it.
> 
> What model are those Adidas trainers?


Yeah Jim does fit pin the TTS pretty snugly but as for the trainers on Alan, I have no idea sorry and asking him is a bit "gok wan" for us I'm afraid!!":thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thems are big guys!!!


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Great pics, although they might be more appropriate in the gay section ?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

what a bunch of pansies.

joking aside you can be seen in the mirror on at least one pic. Good though.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Like the processing in the colour leg press shot  Nice set


----------

